# Smelly discharge



## Vicki McNickle (Jun 25, 2014)

My cockapoo is 5 years old and spayed. She occasionally gets a smelly discharge from her vagina which she licks quite a bit, and smooches on the ground. I've had the vet test for infection both with a blood and urine test, and they came back negative. Any idea why this might be happening? There is no change in diet or treats either, and no people food. Any input if you have experience with this would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's definitely coming from her vagina and not leaky anal glands? When your vet tested for infection did she do a vaginal swab for candida (yeast)?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My immediate thought was Anal glands too, especially as she is scooting along the ground. Ask your groomer to check her Anal Glands.


----------



## Vicki McNickle (Jun 25, 2014)

I just had her anal gland cleaned at the groomer. And yes, it us for sure coming from her vagina. I didn't have the vet do a swab of her vagina, I'll ask them to do that...good suggestion! Thank you.


----------



## Vicki McNickle (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you so much for the input that it might be candida. It then sent me on a search for natural ways to clear it up without antibiotics. I found the following link which was hugely helpful.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...h-like-crazy.aspx#commentfocus?events=event13

I cleaned my pup with a solution of 1qt water, 1 c hydrogen peroxide, and 1c white vinegar, and it cleared up the yeast growth almost immediately! This has been a persistent problem on and off for 3 years and this is the one thing that worked.... I'm thrilled! 

Again, thank you for your input .


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Vicki McNickle said:


> Thank you so much for the input that it might be candida. It then sent me on a search for natural ways to clear it up without antibiotics. I found the following link which was hugely helpful.
> 
> http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...h-like-crazy.aspx#commentfocus?events=event13
> 
> ...


I'm amazed the vet didn't check for yeast? It's always the obvious answer when those symptoms are persistent!


----------

